# Woven pouch - wingshooter style



## Ralph G (Jun 14, 2014)

After seeing this topic:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4602-weave-yourself-a-pouch/page-2?hl=%2Bwoven+%2Bpouch#entry61411

I just had to give it a try  Made myself a mini loom and started weaving. The only thing I did different from the original was to make a thick border on the pouch so balls will not want slip out. I used some dyneema fishing line and lots of patience...



Result was this:



Very lightweight, just under a gram and thers no way this will ever tear with so many strands of fishing line.



This is what it looks after I put many shots through it (dont know how much exactly but its on the third bandset now - so maybe ~2000? or more?) Looks like new, no detectable wear, the weave is still tight.





Conclusions:

-Leather is still the easiest way to go, no doubt here - woven one is very time consuming to make.

-I feared it would be too slick but its fine to shoot.

- no RTS as of yet, seems to release fine everytime. Its stiffer than what you would expect from such thin fabric more like a heavy duty seatbelt but it conforms nicely to the balls.

-It will most probably outlast a leather pouch by a fair margin and is very light yet also very strong.

- no band tearing at the pouch attachment point so it seems to be soft enough not to abrade or harm the rubber.

So the main drawback is still the time to make these, other than that I like it.

If I make another one I will have to find a cleaner way to finish the loops - on this one it was just some uncoordinated wrap&tuck...


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very nice, it looks like a mini chainmail pouch xD It seems to conform very nicely to the ammo.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You did a very fine job on that one. And thanks for the report about the wear factor. That was one of my concerns with woven pouches. I may yet try one of these ... yet another thing on my infinitely long list ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Ralph G (Jun 14, 2014)

Forgot to tell: I used a fine hair comb to push the woven strands together frequently while weaving, so it makes for a very tight weave.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's sweet.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Outstanding.

You are using doubled tubes. I THINK you are hitching your tubes to the woven pouch, which in this case would (1) form a natural *cup shape* for the sphere to rest more securely, and also (2) utilize materials already present in the pouch *adding no extra weight*. Some pouch materials are also a bit slippery. So I see another positive factor. Texture.

And it just looks really good. I am impressed.

Is *THIS* the attachment hitch you are using for your tubes?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

So cool. Great job!


----------



## Ralph G (Jun 14, 2014)

@poiema : Yes, thats the method, its the easiest for looped tubes for me. Dyneema is a very slippery material, thats why not all knots are suitable for tying dyneema line. If I have to attach dyneema line to anything i have had good success with either palomar knot or poachers knot. These are not slipping - before that the line will break.

I was initially concerned that it would be too slick and the ball would slip out or my grip on the pouch would be slipping but with the woven texture and the thick borders its of no concern. Works fine.

The weave looks good but the finising of the loops still leaves something to dersire - in the next one I would wrap these completely to make for a more professional look.

Leather, especially roo , is hard to beat and I could make several in the time it takes to weave the pouch. But if you want a lightweight but very strong pouch that will not tear with the strongest bands and have no suitable leather at hands it an alternative. The fishing line has become very cheap, I was able to get 500 meters for 12€ delivered - the pouch uses only about 2,5 -3 meters so thats about 165 pouches for ~7 cents each. More than a lifetime supply but I think i can find enough other uses around the house for it.

Here's it with a 12mm ball - about the largest size I usually shoot. Even with hard pinching the weave doesn't open up.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

This is creat idea


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I am excited about this. I think this will make a fun experimental (and inexpensive) project for different size pouches. Thank you for the clear information and photos.

Edit: I also think a Miniature Pouch Loom could make a cool DIY Kit (loom, thread, needles, instructions) to give as gifts to slingshot enthusiasts who have already everything.


----------

